# Quality saw, worth the investment



## spanky46

Been looking! Thanks for the review.


----------



## sbryan55

Thanks for the review. I completely agree with your statement that, with tools, you get what you pay for. This looks like a good saw.


----------



## MedicKen

After looking at it closely, it is a very close if not a copy to the Bosch saw I bought a few months ago. I agree the quick change is an awesome feature and it does have a lot more power than it lower priced "competitors"


----------



## a1Jim

Good review I'm a fan of my Bosch ,Its Farly heave and has a blower to help some with the dust. I'm sure this is a great saw, I've been happy with every PC product I've ever bought.


----------



## Ottis

Agree with MedicKen, looks ALLOT like the Bosch I have. If it preforms as good as my Bosch does, you got a great Jig Saw. Congrats on the upgrade.

I also agree with the B&D upgrade. My first J/S was a little B&D….NO comparison between the two. Great power, easy to control, adjustable blade etc.


----------



## RedShirt013

The shape looks my Bosch also but it doesn't have that blade eject lever, so it must be some other way. Also I don't see the blower switch. This PC sounds very nice however.


----------



## PurpLev

like others have stated, the first thing that struck me was it's resemblence of the Bosch to a certain degree.

PC makes some good stuff (some iffys, but other's are real good) - I have their circular saw which is an exceptional saw, and packs some features that sets it far ahead of the pack. glad to hear their Jigsaw is up to par.


----------

